# Some of my knives.



## GAGY (Apr 28, 2013)

Here are a couple of my knives.
[attachment=23946][attachment=23947][attachment=23948][attachment=23949][attachment=23950][attachment=23951][attachment=23952][attachment=23953][attachment=23954][attachment=23955]
The latter is long filleting or cutting ham.
The blade is 1mm thick.
I hope you like it.
GAGY


----------



## myingling (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice


----------



## phinds (Apr 28, 2013)

Should we guess what woods those are or would you like to tell us? 

Keep in mind that this is a wood forum. We LOVE seeing pics of finished products, but it's nice to know what woods are being used.


----------



## GAGY (Apr 28, 2013)

phinds said:


> Should we guess what woods those are or would you like to tell us?
> 
> Keep in mind that this is a wood forum. We LOVE seeing pics of finished products, but it's nice to know what woods are being used.




I wanted to do a little guessing, but no matter.
The smaller blade is cherry burl, and the filleting is alder burl.


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 28, 2013)

Those are nice. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 28, 2013)

GAGY said:


> phinds said:
> 
> 
> > Should we guess what woods those are or would you like to tell us?
> ...



That is exactly what I was going to guess - go figure!! Nice knives


----------

